# Where to get caps ygm-3



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I just picked up a ygm-3 with the intent to learn how to do some basic modifications with it. 
First off, I won't be going in alone with my fairly limited knowledge inside a tube amp, my dad who is an electrician with a background in electrical engineering will be by my side to get me going. But he will only be willing to help if I do all my research and have all the materials needed before we get going. 

I need to find caps and resistors to do the first mods. I'm basically planning on doing pat furlan's youtube mods first. 

Anyone know where I can get the parts I need online?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

traynor replacement capacitors - Google Search


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Next Gen guitars


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jon at Next Gen stocks many electronics components and supplies. Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Musical Ltd. He is the owner and is also a member of this forum ( @jbealsmusic )

NextGen is located in Ottawa...not all that far from Cannington.

Good Luck and please keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you can't find it at Next Gen, the next best choice for price is Amplifies Parts. Or pay a bit extra from Digikey/Mouser


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I love Digikey, mostly because they are next day shipping.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow thanks guys! I just scrolled quickly through next gen and I already found a few I could use. I'll try digikey and mouser later on too. Happy to see these things are only like $1 each. I thought id be looking at like $10 a piece. Now at least I can get a few different values to experiment with. Thanks again!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

It starts off at a few bucks and next thing you know, your orders are 300-400 $ each for parts !!!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Another one I don't think was mentioned yet is justradios.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The guy who owns Gilbert Guitars in Orillia (about a 40 minute drive away, I figure) has a really nice personal collection of vintage amps in the store. I imagine he has some contacts for their care and feeding. You might want to chat him up next time you're in Orillia, for some suggestions.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're looking for the OEM extruded aluminum multicaps, the only source now is Antique Electronic Supply (CE Distribution) in Arizona. But they're expensive.
You can easily sub with the F&T's though by adding cap. clamps. They can be had at nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Another one I don't think was mentioned yet is justradios.com


+1
Great to deal with


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I placed an order from next gen last night. All I got so far were a couple values of 400v caps for the first coupling cap. Plus a few other odds and ends for the guitar and cabinet projects I have on the go. Thanks for the help guys, I'll post another thread once I get the first round of changes done. 

Quick question for these amps regarding speakers... I have a g12t-75 or a wgs et65 I could swap into the ygm-3. Which one do you think would work better?


----------

